# Post the DURAMAX



## durafish

Lets see the Duramax's any years any kind.

ill post when i get some pics tomorrow


----------



## 03Duramax

2003 LB7 Duramax


----------



## durafish

Wow great looking truck. Do you have anything done to it? I'll post mine soon.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## durafish

nice rigs! do you guys have leveling kits?


----------



## 03Duramax

Thanks, I dont have as much done as i want, its never ending lol.
EDGE JUICE W/ ATTITUDE PROGRAMMER
AFE MAGNUM FORCE INTAKE
PPE BOOST VALVE
5" MBRP STRAIT PIPE W/ 6" TIP
3" KEYS AND 3" BLOCKS
35X12.50R20 FEDERAL COURAGIA M/T 85% TREAD
DICK CEPEK DC-1 20" RIMS


----------



## 03Duramax

I have the leveling kit but it rides too ruff, I was thinking about getting the cognito front end kit. You guys know anything about that ?


----------



## durafish

yea i dont have it but iv heard it the best but a bit pricey around $500


----------



## durafish

Nothin special but clean for 210,000+ miles and a 04 plow truck
Also have h2 rims custom painted that will go on along with new tires


----------



## Mark13

Here's my 06 when I got it 2.5yrs ago.









Here's how it sits currently, nothing to special.


----------



## durafish

Man that's Sharp looking! What type if light us under the tailgate.


----------



## Holland

Here's mine the way she sits today.


----------



## 03Duramax

You guys got some sweet rigs, Anyone got MOD's done ?


----------



## Mark13

durafish;1501876 said:


> Man that's Sharp looking! What type if light us under the tailgate.


Their some maxxima led's iirc. Their clear when off.



03Duramax;1501958 said:


> You guys got some sweet rigs, Anyone got MOD's done ?


Performance wise mine isn't anything special. 
Cosmetic and functionality is where most differences are.

Efi-Live, DSP5 switch with tunes by Duramaxtuner.
BD Fullbore drivers side exhaust manifold
Edge Insight with EGT Probe
4" Diamond Eye turbo back straight pipe
Trans Go Jr Shift kit and a Kodiak trans pan (extra few quarts of fluid).
AirDog 165gph lift pump with fuel filter and water separator
Firestone Ride Rite 5000lb airbags and on-board compressor
Reese Titan Class 5 2.5" receiver hitch
B&W Gooseneck
Tekonsha Prodigy Brake Controller
Eagle Alloy 17x9 polished aluminum wheels.
295/70/17 Toyo M/T 
2" rear wheel spacers
Rare Parts HD Tie Rods
Cognito pitman and idler arm support.
Cognito 4-6" lift, set at 4" with the non torsion bar drop kit
Bilstein 5100 series shocks
DDM Tuning 35w 4500K HID bulbs in the factory low beams and fog lights. 
DDM Tuning LED flood lights on the rear bumper.
Whelen Vertex Amber LED hide-a-ways in the turn signals and back up lights.
Back Rack with 4 Code 3 white 4 led light heads.
Federal Signal 22" Legend led bar

Traction bars are in the works and it'll get a built trans when this one gives up and then re-tuned for more power.


----------



## William B.

My 04 LLY that I'm thinking of selling so I can find a LMM










77K miles
Suncoast stage 4 with Precision converter
EFI Live with DSP 5 from Duramaxtuner
2" blocks 
Cognito A arms 
Bilstiens on all 4 corners
HIDS in everything
Diamond eye down pipe
5" straight pipe
06 tow mirrors
more that I can't remember.


----------



## bowtie_guy

Don't have any new pics avail so here is one from a couple summers ago in race mode. Thumbs Up


----------



## 03Duramax

How do you guys like the cognito front end parts? and are the air bags worth the money?


----------



## Mark13

03Duramax;1502052 said:


> How do you guys like the cognito front end parts? and are the air bags worth the money?


My truck rides and handles great for an 8400lb pickup. I've got the stock upper control arms yet, just running cognitos lift.

The airbags and on board compressor are awesome. My truck would not like my trailer at all without them.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Here is mine.

Bought he bran new. Now she has 107K on her.
I will get some with Wideo on it.

The picture with trailer is what it usually has behind it most days. A little heavy. About 11,000 with tailer and 800lbs in bed. The air bags do wonders!

Has an MPRP 4" exhaust with DPF delete and EdgeEvo race tuner. Front keys but most likely get a cognito front end soon as mine is getting worn out.


----------



## durafish

nice the h2's look good!


----------



## dlstelma




----------



## 03Duramax

Nice set up, Love the T300, I guess im going to have to get the cognito front end kit, i have my torsion keys turned up so high to clear my tires that its wearing out my front end really fast bc of the stiffness, and i need air bags too, i kinda got a permanent sag in the back from hauling so much.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

The T300 does the job. Has full cab and pilot controls. But I really want to trade it out. Its a 2004 but only has 1700 hours. We only use it for back filling. We need the floatation


----------



## 03Duramax

Thats deffinatly going to be my next skid steer, maybe not a T300 but at least a T190 or T250 I like the maeuverability of the smaller machine. But T300 must really move some material.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah it does move some material. Its nice to be able to load a semi tho.


----------



## Mark13

03Duramax;1502389 said:


> Nice set up, Love the T300, I guess im going to have to get the cognito front end kit, i have my torsion keys turned up so high to clear my tires that its wearing out my front end really fast bc of the stiffness, and i need air bags too, i kinda got a permanent sag in the back from hauling so much.


I was facing the same front end problems with my truck, thought about it for a while then called Nick at NorCal truck and ordered the complete lift system. Now all my angles are better then factory, my cv shafts are almost straight from the diff to the hub. Handling and ride is great.

I wouldn't want to see what my truck would look like without the airbags. I'm sure it would be fine empty but with 3000lb+ of pin weight from my trailer it would be sagging pretty bad.

Before the lift. 110psi in the airbags here.









Winter wheels and tires.
9' off the dodge plus the non functioning dodge


----------



## 03Duramax

By what you guys are saying Im deff going to invest in cognito front end and air bags. Looks like a nice set up!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Air bags are a must. And they are cheap. I had an onboard air compressor but i sold it. So now i have to buy another one.


----------



## woodchuck2

Sold my RCLB last yr to be rid of the payment. I still have my ECSB. Pics of it from a couple yrs ago ready to earn its keep.


----------



## durafish

nice truck dont see many in that color


----------



## scott3430

Here is my 2004 DMAX


----------



## durafish

nice! what tires?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES




----------



## Chaseh03

Here's a couple of my LB7


----------



## durafish

awesome looking truck! what size tip?


----------



## quicknova




----------



## comeeonn

heres mine. 124k and 8024 hours


----------



## Plow More

Here let me up the ante a LITTLE bit


----------



## comeeonn

Oh look a dodge owner with his mirrors flipped out when not towing! There's something you don't see everyday


----------



## plowguy43

He's a Ford owner. 

Chaseh03- that is a sharp truck. Any mod to it?


----------



## plowguy43

03Duramax;1501672 said:


> View attachment 116268
> 
> 2003 LB7 Duramax


Love this truck. Id like this in a crew cab.


----------



## dieseld

comeeonn;1507723 said:


> Oh look a dodge owner with his mirrors flipped out when not towing! There's something you don't see everyday


Funny. Also note the supersize tires on stock wheels, also unusual...


----------



## comeeonn

dieseld;1507795 said:


> Funny. Also note the supersize tires on stock wheels, also unusual...


I bet there's a big cummins sticker somewhere on it too


----------



## Chaseh03

@ durafish - Thanks...I believe it's a 6 inch tip.

@plowguy - It used to have stacks...the previous owner removed those and put a custom exhaust and cut out the cat...so it purrs. All I've done is downsized the tires from 315's to the 285's you see in the pic and add a bully dog tuner and lettering. I've had that truck for a little over 2 years now. I'll post more when I get the plow and spreader on.


----------



## Holland

comeeonn;1507723 said:


> Oh look a dodge owner with his mirrors flipped out when not towing! There's something you don't see everyday


----------



## 09Daxman

^^^^ hahaha yes! I Hate it when dodge ppl do that. So stupid.


----------



## BlueRam2500

Guys with newer DMax's...what are you getting for mileage? Going to be buying another diesel soon and its between a Duramax or Powerstroke. Thanks in advance, there are some nice trucks on here.


----------



## durafish

I don't have a newer one but I've heated they get about 19 mpg while the forest are like 13 and 14. Go on duramaxfourm they know everything and are super nice.


----------



## Blaine4450

My new Duramax.


----------



## plowguy43

09Daxman;1508100 said:


> ^^^^ hahaha yes! I Hate it when dodge ppl do that. So stupid.


It adds around 20HP didn't you know that LOL


----------



## plowguy43

Blaine4450;1509118 said:


> My new Duramax.


Oh wow now that is nicely done. What year? Im jealous


----------



## Blaine4450

thanks, its an 07.5


----------



## Mark13

Nice looking truck Blaine. I just went through Sycamore last weekend and will be working NE of Genoa today.


----------



## Blaine4450

thanks mark, are you still working for kelm?


----------



## Mark13

Blaine4450;1509256 said:


> thanks mark, are you still working for kelm?


Nope, quit there over a year ago. Working at another farm near my home in Woodstock now. But we're done for the year so I'm helping out another farm currently that's running a couple guys short along with making a bunch of stalk bales this weekend. Probably going to be sitting in my pickup pulling my gooseneck most of the day hauling bales.


----------



## Blaine4450

Mark13;1509260 said:


> Nope, quit there over a year ago. Working at another farm near my home in Woodstock now. But we're done for the year so I'm helping out another farm currently that's running a couple guys short along with making a bunch of stalk bales this weekend. Probably going to be sitting in my pickup pulling my gooseneck most of the day hauling bales.


Nice yeah we finish on Wednesday this week. sure is nice to be done early! Maybe I can get plow stuff ready before it snows this year. If we get snow lol.


----------



## Mark13

Pic from yesterday:








Trailer was about 2' short of getting 5 bales per side.


----------



## cubanb343

plowguy43;1509221 said:


> It adds around 20HP didn't you know that LOL


I'm gonna go out on a limb here, and assume he also sits at red lights and lopes his motor the entire time.


----------



## cubanb343

here is my "classic, dime a dozen duramax. pal"


----------



## quicknova

cubanb343;1509770 said:


> here is my "classic, dime a dozen duramax. pal"


What lightbar on the backrack, anymore pics?


----------



## durafish

love that color and the nnbs badges


----------



## cubanb343

quicknova;1510457 said:


> What lightbar on the backrack, anymore pics?


That's a whelen mini liberty, flashes amber & white.. I will post more pics in a few mins when i get off the phone!!


----------



## cubanb343

i don't plow with these rims and tires


----------



## 03Duramax

plowguy43;1507754 said:


> Love this truck. Id like this in a crew cab.


I was trying to sell it to buy a new 1 ton dump, people are interested but some say im asking too much i wanted to get 18k what do u guys think?


----------



## plowguy43

Thats not far fetched at all, what are the miles? In my area if your just over 100k you can still pull that much.

cubanb343 - one of the best colors chevy puts out right there, nice truck!


----------



## wolfmobile8

My 02 dmax and my buddys 06. I will get a better pic of just mine soon.


----------



## wolfmobile8

Chaseh03;1505585 said:


> Here's a couple of my LB7


Nice dmax man keep the pics comming.Thumbs Up


----------



## durafish

wolfmobile8;1512174 said:


> My 02 dmax and my buddys 06. I will get a better pic of just mine soon.


hey you should level them mirrors and paint the lower bumper plastic to match the top or plastidip the entire bumper like it did looks great on black


----------



## 09Daxman

Here is my 09 dmax




























Back when she was stock everything! haha


----------



## PlowMan03

09Daxman your yruck have a leveling kit? Truck looks sweet.


----------



## 09Daxman

PlowMan03;1512242 said:


> 09Daxman your yruck have a leveling kit? Truck looks sweet.


Thank you, and yes it does. Level lift from rough country. Truck doesn't even drop an inch at full lift on the plow.


----------



## cubanb343

thanks plowguy43, I love this color too!

09dax, love the truck, keep an eye on your front end parts, the leveling kits w/plow can wear stuff out fast


----------



## cubanb343

i had a leveling kit on mine for a couple years. loved it, but took it out because i have been on the highway quite often.


----------



## Holland

Got her winter clothes on. Tonneau cover and winter front. Now all we need is some snow!!


----------



## 09Daxman

cubanb343;1512302 said:


> thanks plowguy43, I love this color too!
> 
> 09dax, love the truck, keep an eye on your front end parts, the leveling kits w/plow can wear stuff out fast


Thanks for he heads up, but I will deal with that when I get there. Haha


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Holland;1512336 said:


> Got her winter clothes on. Tonneau cover and winter front. Now all we need is some snow!!


Holland, where u located? I can't tell from my phone. Looks like Illinois? I ask because i can't run my winter cover on my LMM. My truck would over heat in about 20 seconds. I have a hard enough time keeping the engine temps down while plowing.


----------



## Mark13

Another of mine just doing it's thing.


----------



## Holland

Come on Mark, its only corn stalks, you can do better than 11! haha



SullivanSeptic;1512364 said:


> Holland, where u located? I can't tell from my phone. Looks like Illinois? I ask because i can't run my winter cover on my LMM. My truck would over heat in about 20 seconds. I have a hard enough time keeping the engine temps down while plowing.


LMM's dont have an issue keeping warm. LB7's have a little tougher time. That, and my drive to work is a whopping mile and a half. I dont know how it'll act with the plow on yet, my only thought is my trans temp might get up, but i only plow 4 drives. And yes i'm in NW IL.


----------



## plowguy43

Just want to say I hate you all, you are making we want to get rid of my paid off truck and pick up a payment I don't "need". LOL Awesome trucks fella's.


----------



## Holland

plowguy43;1512523 said:


> Just want to say I hate you all, you are making we want to get rid of my paid off truck and pick up a payment I don't "need". LOL Awesome trucks fella's.


As much as we'd all like to see you in a duramax, it feels way too good having the trucks paid off!! I plan to keep it that way!


----------



## xbl003x

Here is my 05 Chevy DMAX ZF6 
custom made the headache rack also have alley lights in the toolbox


----------



## durafish

Sweet plug-in spot.


----------



## Mark13

Holland;1512477 said:


> Come on Mark, its only corn stalks, you can do better than 11! haha.


For corn stalk bales I was surprised how heavy they were. I was unloading with a Kubota M7040 and the first bale off the top a few days ago almost wrote the Kubota off. Rear wheel weights and being careful I still almost flopped it over as soon as the bale came off the trailer. Usually I don't get to concerned when equipment gets tippy but I was looking for a place to jump because I was 100% certain the tractor was going over. Another farm I was unloading at we were using an 1845C Case skid and it was pretty tippy moving the bales off the top row, the couple seconds it would take to get them from 10' off the ground to 1' off the ground seemed to creep by as you were hoping to not tip over forwards.

And that ec/lb lly/zf6 dmax is sweeeeeet^^


----------



## xbl003x

durafish;1512750 said:


> Sweet plug-in spot.


it is a marine plug found on boats


----------



## wolfmobile8

Heres a better pic of just mine.


----------



## wolfmobile8

durafish;1512187 said:


> hey you should level them mirrors and paint the lower bumper plastic to match the top or plastidip the entire bumper like it did looks great on black


I might level them. I want to paint the top and bottom front bumper covers black and have my tow mirrors color matched black. I don't like the whol bumper black.


----------



## CSLC

Where did you get your tow mirrors?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just took some pics of truck with wideout and vbox on it. I'll post when i get back to computer.


----------



## durafish

You can buy those mirrors on eBay pretty cheap.


----------



## Earthscapes

The 02'









The 10'









Other is gas, deserves no pics LOL


----------



## durafish

Sweet I just bought a 01 eclb for 4 grand!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Shes pretty much ready to go. Just gonna swap out wheels and tires at some point. Don't feel like pulling winter ones off of shelf yet.


----------



## durafish

Looks good all ready for the winter.


----------



## crazyhickboy03

03 Chevy 2500HD


----------



## durafish

Have any more pics.looks sweet.


----------



## plowguy43

Durafish - post up your new rig!


----------



## durafish

I would if it was near me. It's about 1:30 hours away with know breaks. Getting it towed this week then to the shop for some work. As soon as I can I will take some pics. But it blue eclb work truck package which sucks coming from a loaded one. I stole it from the gut though $4000.


----------



## plowguy43

That is awesome, wish I had the cash laying around because that would be a good buy.


----------



## durafish

Yea I missed a lot of deals because of the cash. Just put a little a away when I got extra bought a cheap truck to flip it for a grand sold it for 3 and and only had to come up with $1000.


----------



## crazyhickboy03

durafish;1517830 said:


> Have any more pics.looks sweet.


This is the only other pic I have. Believe it or not I actually just got done making this truck four wheel drive. I am hoping everything works smoothly this winter!


----------



## durafish

Wow how much work was that?


----------



## crazyhickboy03

durafish;1518376 said:


> Wow how much work was that?


actually not bad. for the tcase I got the correct adapter off of a core Allison, the front diff a buddy of mine had and gave to me, we built a brand new case from pieces and as far as mounting everything I had one hole I had to drill in the frame and weld one crossmember in. All the other holes were there for mounting, which made it very easy. All said and done I had 1600 dollars in it which for the amount of work I thought was pretty good.


----------



## procuts0103

2013 Duramax, Fisher 9 1/2 Extreme V and Poly Caster Spreader


----------



## 09Daxman

Wow very nice set up there!! How do you like the lml?


----------



## procuts0103

Its ok... Fuel millage is TERRIBLE! I only have 600 miles on it though.... I do plan on removing the DPF filter sometime soon...

M


----------



## 09Daxman

Really? I thought that they where suppost to be a lot better? How's the throttle response? Only bad thing about trying to tune the lml is no efilive support, you will have to go to some sort of plug and play set up. If your not on dieselplace dot com I would recommend it. A lot of good info there.


----------



## procuts0103

Been doing a lot of reading on Diesel forum. Im planning on going with the H&S mini maxx tuner. $1000 for the tuner and couple hundred for the DPF pipe. MPG around town is only 11. And trust me, I dont even get into it at all.....

I also have a 2005 Duramax. I get about 16 in town with it. Awesome running truck!!!

Throttle response is good. Pedal is alittle stiff but very sensitive. It does have good power, just bad MPG.

M


----------



## bowtie_guy

procuts0103;1523814 said:


> Been doing a lot of reading on Diesel forum. I*m planning on going with the H&S mini maxx tuner. $1000 for the tuner and couple hundred for the DPF pipe.* MPG around town is only 11. And trust me, I dont even get into it at all.....
> 
> I also have a 2005 Duramax. I get about 16 in town with it. Awesome running truck!!!
> 
> Throttle response is good. Pedal is alittle stiff but very sensitive. It does have good power, just bad MPG.
> 
> M


Better read this....

http://www.hsperformance.com/press-release/


----------



## plowguy43

Yes they aren't selling anymore but you can still purchase them from vendors who currently have some in stock. Plus they'll be back, they'll just have to include a warning for the PITA EPA.


----------



## IA Farmer

durafish;1514794 said:


> Sweet I just bought a 01 eclb for 4 grand!


Did you ever get your new 2001 Dmax? Pics?


----------



## wideout

William B.;1502043 said:


> My 04 LLY that I'm thinking of selling so I can find a LMM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77K miles
> Suncoast stage 4 with Precision converter
> EFI Live with DSP 5 from Duramaxtuner
> 2" blocks
> Cognito A arms
> Bilstiens on all 4 corners
> HIDS in everything
> Diamond eye down pipe
> 5" straight pipe
> 06 tow mirrors
> more that I can't remember.


Is that pic taken at the old church on the road that goes to trenton?


----------



## William B.

Nope. This was taken out at the camp grounds at Old Threshers. The just tore that church down earlier this summer.


----------



## wideout

William B.;1526979 said:


> Nope. This was taken out at the camp grounds at Old Threshers. The just tore that church down earlier this summer.


Oh ok looked like the other one at first


----------



## Dr_Goodwrench66

My LLY. Far from stock.


----------



## Dr_Goodwrench66

My LB7 project. 03 Cab & Chassis turned pickup. 341k miles, 23 THOUSAND hours. Got a ways to go...


----------



## Mark13

Dr_Goodwrench66;1527175 said:


> My LB7 project. 03 Cab & Chassis turned pickup. 341k miles, 23 THOUSAND hours. Got a ways to go...


You can't leave us without more details on that thing.

What did it used to be, I'd imagine something with a lot of idle time to get a 14mph average speed?


----------



## Dr_Goodwrench66

It was an oil field company service truck. They used it to pump chemicals on and off the flat bed using an Allison driven Chelsea 250 PTO. Hence the hours...

I have been working on it since 2005, so I mostly knew the entire history of the vehicle. In the end, their mechanic said it was all over for the engine, as it was barely running and had an injector knock while smoking real bad. It had not been shifting right for the last 3-4k miles. So when I caught wind of all this, I offered to buy it, as long as I could hear it run. I originally wanted just the engine so I could build one for 700HP for my LLY, but then I decided to keep the whole thing and use for a winter beater and plow truck.

So, 8 injectors, and a CP3 pump later it runs. Transmission wasn't shifting cause the shift solenoids were not recieving IGN voltage. IGN switch fixed that. I bought the truck for $1200, and have about $4k into the whole thing, including 8 GM reman injectors, used LLY CP3, rear tcase half, all the front end parts, brakes, axle seals, trans lines, IPC, lot of interior cleanup, used pickup box, SRW conversion...blah blah blah...I seriously have more money into the XV plow I just bought and repaired than I do the whole truck!

It will get 4" stacks to fill the gap between the bed and cab, still need to get the body taken care of. Also converted it to an '05 front with the power dome hood. The gap is there because reg cab long bed pickups have a 131" wheel base, while short wheel base cab & chassis measure 136".

Don't mean to steal the thread....


----------



## Dr_Goodwrench66

Forgot to add that Cab & Chassis trucks have optional dual fuel tanks, as does this one. Both tanks are fully functional with a 50 gal combined capacity. The one pic shows how the rear tank is filled.

Here is the hourmeter for the non-believers...


----------



## durafish

your lly look sick! are you going to paint the mirrors too, seeing everything else is color matched. the lb7 looks really clean for that amount miles.


----------



## wolfmobile8

procuts0103;1523692 said:


> 2013 Duramax, Fisher 9 1/2 Extreme V and Poly Caster Spreader


Nice dmax and good combo right thereThumbs Up


----------



## jmac5058

Dr_Goodwrench66;1527175 said:


> My LB7 project. 03 Cab & Chassis turned pickup. 341k miles, 23 THOUSAND hours. Got a ways to go...


Do the chassis come in diffrent wheele base ? The bed has a large space between the cab . Awsome truck by the way.


----------



## Dr_Goodwrench66

durafish;1527340 said:


> your lly look sick! are you going to paint the mirrors too, seeing everything else is color matched. the lb7 looks really clean for that amount miles.


Thank you. No plans to paint the mirrors as I feel that is just too much. I left the bumpers chrome as well as a billet grille. The rear bumper step pads are OEM black...I feel that is just the right amount of contrast for me.

My LB7 looks good from far!


----------



## Dr_Goodwrench66

jmac5058;1527775 said:


> Do the chassis come in diffrent wheele base ? The bed has a large space between the cab . Awsome truck by the way.


Yes, the short wheel base cab & chassis is 137", which is comparable to a reg cab long box of 131" (I believe). I have a nice set of 4" stacks to fill that gap...Thumbs Up


----------



## durafish

ok heres the 01. so far its not that cheap plow truck we were after. $4000 $1000 parts and still need another $1000 of bs plus a PLOW
needs bumpers, extended cab door wont open, plow wiring is screwed up, tires are bald, wheels rusty, trailer hitch is rotted but its a duramax...


----------



## plowguy43

Still looks nice for the money, what did it need?


----------



## durafish

brake lines, brakes and some front end stuff. it looks like the t-bars are cranked pretty high so i got to check that. going to use it for a month or so to see if its worth it or better selling it. if it all goes well, then i will tint windows, raptor line the bottom to match the truck, add towing mirrors, new tires and center caps, clear headlights, add fogs, HID, demold/debadge, led interior conversion, new bumper, trailer hitch, flashy lights. Obviously not all at once and only if its a good truck.


----------



## plowguy43

Personally I'd try to sell it for $7500 and see if it goes.


----------



## durafish

haha i was thinking that but whats out there for $8000 that diesel and at least extra cab?


----------



## Chaseh03

Finally got the spreader wired...here are the pics


----------



## Dr_Goodwrench66

Very nice Chaseh03!


----------



## Dr_Goodwrench66

I like how you shop durafish. I look for disasters and fix em up as well. Some do take more $$$$ than planned though.


----------



## durafish

Yea but in the end I still wouldn't be able to buy what I want with what I have into this truck. So to me its a good deal.


----------



## leolkfrm

FYI...learned from my 03

the locks at the bottom of the door rust up, new ones are about $65 but well worth themoney, tried penatrating oil but still hung up

when you do the fan belt change the ilder pullys, you can press a new bearing in the tensioner for about $10, might be able to on the idlers but i had bought them first....either way new bearings!


----------



## durafish

Haha Yup I already ran into that, I just took it it for now on one door but can't get the other one open to take the latch off. Any pointer would be nice...


----------



## Dr_Goodwrench66

durafish;1545407 said:


> Haha Yup I already ran into that, I just took it it for now on one door but can't get the other one open to take the latch off. Any pointer would be nice...


Fold rear seat up. Remove door panels from inside. It can be done, but a real *****. Remove linkage from bottom latch. Then pull up on lever where linkage attatches with vise grips. It should open. Good luck.


----------



## FF/P215

I'll play.. '07 Classic, stock except the T-bars cranked and a 1" block in the back for clearance and 285's on Helos, I only painted the bow-tie, added Recon 3rd brake and clearance lights and seat covers..Little frosty in the pic, high idle is cranking up..


----------



## durafish

Dr_Goodwrench66;1545423 said:


> Fold rear seat up. Remove door panels from inside. It can be done, but a real *****. Remove linkage from bottom latch. Then pull up on lever where linkage attatches with vise grips. It should open. Good luck.


Thanks I got it open and took the bottom latch off for now.


----------



## duraplow

*My Dmax*

Here's a few of mine, has EFI, stage V PPE, gauges, 5" exhaust, k&n intake, airdogII and fuel fittings. I got a back rack and weather gaurd tool box waiting to install. Looking for new amber lighting setup.


----------



## durafish

Looks good.
What type of setup you want. Led bar or hideaways? I have a whelen mini justice amber bar and love it. You can get them new on eBay for $400 shipped.


----------



## duraplow

I have hideaway strobes in my turns and tail lights now but, want to switch over to Whelen vertex leds. I gave my dad my Whelen mini strobe bar, I was thinking Whelen mini liberty or justice


----------



## duraplow

cubanb343;1509770 said:


> here is my "classic, dime a dozen duramax. pal"


How did you mount that liberty to the back rack?


----------



## mkwl

*My '06 LBZ*

Here's a couple pics of my '06 GMC 2500HD LBZ/Allison 6-speed, 4x4, G80, SLT- currently outfitted with 285/75/16 Goodyear Duratrac Tires on the stock PYO rims- 8' HD Fisher Plow, 6 head hide-a-way strobes, Firestone rear airbags, Front Timbrens (t-bars up 2"), stock except for it's 5" catback (kitty lost its' insides) exhaust- pulls everything I've ever put behind it and sounds good while doing it too!

Truck currently has 135,000 miles on it- bought it 2.5 years ago with 81K- spent a lot of time finding this truck in the cab/engine/color configuration I wanted.... LBZ's are pretty highly sought after Thumbs Up

Pic with the plows on is with both of my trucks- ready for the white gold!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

^Beautiful trucks.


----------



## duraplow

mkwl;1609517 said:


> Here's a couple pics of my '06 GMC 2500HD LBZ/Allison 6-speed, 4x4, G80, SLT- currently outfitted with 285/75/16 Goodyear Duratrac Tires on the stock PYO rims- 8' HD Fisher Plow, 6 head hide-a-way strobes, Firestone rear airbags, Front Timbrens (t-bars up 2"), stock except for it's 5" catback (kitty lost its' insides) exhaust- pulls everything I've ever put behind it and sounds good while doing it too!
> 
> Truck currently has 135,000 miles on it- bought it 2.5 years ago with 81K- spent a lot of time finding this truck in the cab/engine/color configuration I wanted.... LBZ's are pretty highly sought after Thumbs Up
> 
> Pic with the plows on is with both of my trucks- ready for the white gold!


Great looking Dmax Thumbs Up... The red looks really good


----------



## mkwl

Thanks guys! :waving:


----------



## duraplow

Where in Bergen are you at? Im up in Orange County


----------



## FF/P215

Couple of nice looking GMCs right there!


----------



## Mark13

Picture of my 06 from this morning.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Got ballast?


----------



## Mark13

2006Sierra1500;1611182 said:


> Got ballast?


Just a lil, transfer tank is 1/4 full as well.

Sometimes I run with it full or more bags of salt around the pallet in the bed.


----------



## ServiceOnSite

This is an old pic but truck looks the same.


----------



## Emans_scapes

06 Duramax with Boss Vxt

Sorry about the terrible picture quality the ol' iPhone has seen better days


----------



## RS69

Here is my 2005 Duramax.


----------



## BowTieDmax

*2007 2500hd classic duramax*

2007 Reg cab SHORT BED LBZ/Allison , BDS 7" lift ,, 33x12.50.20 
EFI live, EGR delet , larger cooler pipes with grid heater delete


----------



## BowTieDmax

*2007 2500hd D/A Reg Short Bed*

before the lift


----------



## gallihersnow

That's pretty sweet! A guy over on LawnSite has a GMC LBZ RCSB.


----------



## GMCHD plower

BowTieDmax;1713376 said:


> before the lift


Not huge into lifted trucks, so I like it without the lift, but either way that sweet! Wish they made that combo from the factory for plowing...


----------



## BowTieDmax

The first year I built this truck it plowed that winter. We had a blizzard 810 on it and it sure worked good. But then we decided to make it a dedicated toy. So it just sits in the back of the shop waiting for nice weather! lol Its afraid of snow now! Sissy truck! lol
It did win the 6300lbs class this year at the truck pulls (before the lift), took 2nd by 6ft in the 8000lb powder puff class. It was beat buy a trailered in pulling truck ford ext cab long bed. Then after the pull we realized that the o ring blew out of the intake pipe so we were way down on boost. But this little white truck had to tow the ford that beat him off the track into the pits because it died. LOL
I towed a 40' goose neck trailer with a 3/4 chevy van and a 2012 Camry on it down to Nashville area (before the lift) from northeast ohio. That sure got allot of looks. I had to explain to a few guys at the truck stops that its still a 3/4 ton truck. Its just a little shorter. lol


----------



## BowTieDmax

gallihersnow-- do you have a link to the truck on the lawnsite? ive never seen another. Well i seen a duramax in a 1500 chassis, but never a short bed hd frame. so just wondering what he did.


----------



## Whiffyspark

He's probably talking about Cornell. Its in heavy equipment section. He did ALOT of work to it


----------



## dieseld

Username is Cornell on Lawnsite. It is also white but it is a short bed step side.


----------



## Mark13

The truck the other guys were talking about.

Summer.


Winter.


----------



## BowTieDmax

Mark13;1719128 said:


> The truck the other guys were talking about.
> 
> Summer.
> 
> 
> Winter.


Looks like a quad steer bed?


----------



## Whiffyspark

Yup. But not a quad steer he likes the flares


----------



## gallihersnow

BowTieDmax;1719207 said:


> Looks like a quad steer bed?


Yep. Came off a 02-04 Sierra Denali IIRC.


----------



## gallihersnow

BowTieDmax;1718818 said:


> gallihersnow-- do you have a link to the truck on the lawnsite? ive never seen another. Well i seen a duramax in a 1500 chassis, but never a short bed hd frame. so just wondering what he did.


As others said his name is Cornell. He's on GMFS & dieselplace too.


----------



## gallihersnow

Links to Cornell's build threads.

http://www.gmfullsize.com/forum/showthread.php?t=265085

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=407441&page=6


----------



## Dr_Goodwrench66

He must have filled the holes for the marker lamps in that box. Looks like it was nicely done!!


----------



## Whiffyspark

Dr_Goodwrench66;1719654 said:


> He must have filled the holes for the marker lamps in that box. Looks like it was nicely done!!


Follow the link to see the interior. Denali interior if I remember right


----------



## gallihersnow

Whiffyspark;1719669 said:


> Follow the link to see the interior. Denali interior if I remember right


He's using the interior out of a LT Tahoe or Suburban I believe. He last updated the GMFS thread a day or two ago, looks like he's doing quite a bit of custom work on the interior.


----------



## Nybillygoat

*2013 Crew Cab*

So Hard too keep clean


----------



## Nritland

Hey all, Here are some pictures of my 2008 Duramax.
Just installed a Back Rack this weekend with some LED lights. I got tired of not being able to see at night when I was backing up. I think this will help out a lot! Let me know what you think. If you have any questions let me know!

1st picture is right after the install. 









2nd is what it looked like with out the lights on. Mind you my stock backup lights aren't on in this picture. 









3rd is with the new LED lights on. 









Last 2 pictures of of the lights them selves.


----------



## Nritland

Thought I had better also include one of the truck with the plow on.


----------



## GMCHD plower

What are those lights?


----------



## Nritland

They are 35 watt LED flood lights. I got them here--- http://www.xkglow.com/35_watt_high_power_offroad_flood_led_work_light_p/xk061035-s.htm

They have been very good lights for me so far. No issues with them.


----------



## Chaseh03

Chaseh03;1505585 said:


> Here's a couple of my LB7


Finally upgraded the unimount to a wideout this year.


----------



## Chaseh03




----------



## quicknova




----------



## StratfordPusher

*Duramax*

Duramax rules.... own 4 of them and love them all....


----------



## BRL1

*Duramax's*

here are some pics of my 2

The Lmm is my daily driver


----------



## RWS81

2005 with level kit , will post more of my 2004 tomorrow


----------



## hammer7896

Here's my 2015


----------



## gallihersnow

hammer7896;1937863 said:


> Here's my 2015


That's awesome! ussmileyflag


----------



## hammer7896

gallihersnow;1938680 said:


> That's awesome! ussmileyflag


Thanks much


----------



## aaron580

Just joined the club. Here is the new rig. 2014 with 10k miles LTZ.


----------



## 04trd

^ man I would hate to scratch or dent that beautiful truck plowing! Great looking truck


----------

